# My AC compressor won't kick on



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

I have an 88 Pulsar(ca18de) and when I turn the AC on the compressor clutch won't engage..I took off the AC relay and put a jumper wire across the switch and it still won't kick on(so its not a bad relay) but if I run a wire direct from the battery to the wire on the compressor..it kicks on..whats going on??...also I don't know what the hell is up with Nissan and their fuked up way of wiring their cars ..why the hell can't they keep the same color coded wire from one to the other, I had one that changed color code 3 different times going to my reverse lights from the switch on the tranny..I had to cut into the cover of the wiring harness to trace the dam thing..Just pisses me off..

Bug


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Are you sure you the AC system still has a freon charge in it ? I think there is a low pressue switch in the AC circuit that will prevent the compressor from engaging when the freon charge becomes too low so it doesn't burn itself out.


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

I just recharged the system and it blows real cold when I jumper the compressor to the battery..Think it could be a bad low pressure switch or whatever its called?

Dave


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not real familiar with the layout of the Pulsars under the hood, but on my Sentra the switch is located on the top Drier/Receiver canister located in the very front drivers side, just under the battery tray. Looks like there is a plug right there too. I would try there next.


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

I found the problem, bad wiring to the compressor..

Thanks
Bug


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Glad to hear you Figured it out.


----------

